# Wood dust in bedding - is it safe??



## Zepplin (Jul 25, 2018)

I’ve been using Kaytee Clean and cozy paper bedding for awhile and I was online shopping for more and saw that on the bag the product contains “woodust a chemical know to the state of California to cause cancer.” This might sound stupid, but is it still safe for my hedgie?? I was think of switching to Carefresh natural bedding, is that a safe/r option?

Kaytee is 99.9% dust free
Where as care fresh is only 99%
I wasn’t sure if the .9% meant I should stay with Kaytee despite the wood dust warning.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Theres a law in California that states that anything that is a possible carcinogenic must state the appropriate warnings if it is to be sold in California. Wood dust is a possible carcinogenic, thus the warning label.

I remember reading once elsewhere that the only way a product containing a possible carcinogenic to not require the warring label is if the risk of developing cancer is something like 1 in 100,000 over 70 years of exposure. So, take that as you will haha. Personally speaking, I believe your hedgehog will be perfectly safe.


----------

